# Biopsying <1cm thyroid nodules



## Tharmas01 (May 12, 2011)

Hi all,

What is everyone's opinion about biopsying nodules that are <1cm? I know there is considerable controversy in much of the literature - with some authors claiming that the chance of malignancy is higher (other's that it is lower) when the nodules is less than 1 cm.

I have a 9 mm nodule, which my endo doesn't seem too worried about. But I'm wondering if getting it biopsied might not be a good idea.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tharmas01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is everyone's opinion about biopsying nodules that are <1cm? I know there is considerable controversy in much of the literature - with some authors claiming that the chance of malignancy is higher (other's that it is lower) when the nodules is less than 1 cm.
> 
> I have a 9 mm nodule, which my endo doesn't seem too worried about. But I'm wondering if getting it biopsied might not be a good idea.


I think that every nodule that is biopsable (is that a word yet?) should be biopsied. Yes, indeed! It's only 1/10 less than a cm. I say leave no stone unturned.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tharmas01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is everyone's opinion about biopsying nodules that are <1cm? I know there is considerable controversy in much of the literature - with some authors claiming that the chance of malignancy is higher (other's that it is lower) when the nodules is less than 1 cm.
> 
> I have a 9 mm nodule, which my endo doesn't seem too worried about. But I'm wondering if getting it biopsied might not be a good idea.


Just bumping up so others can reply; got you "validated" now!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I think that in the case of smaller nodules, the chance that they will miss the nodule or get an insufficient sample with an indeterminate result is much higher.

This leaves you with the quandry of an "indeterminate" result. The only way to know for sure is to have a cell sample. At that point, do you rescan in 3 to 6 months, which is what is usually recommended because changes usually happen very slowly, or do you go ahead and move toward a surgery that might not be necessary.

Your doctor would be unconcerned simply because 95% of thyroid nodules are benign to start with. Of the remaining 5%, only a very small percentage are aggressive cancers, so the risk factors of "observation" over "invasion" are heavily for the more conservative course of "watch and wait".

It all depends on what level of risk you are comfortable with. Some people want "no risk", while others are okay with watch and wait.


----------

